

Steve Ballmer on Amazon: “They Make No Money.” - jhonovich
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSqb5s3xTlc&feature=youtu.be

======
zeruch
Amazon makes money, but it doesn't have margins worth a damn. That said,
Ballmer's business acumen is questionable.

If I wanted to be really snarky, I could say basically Ballmer is admiring
them so much he tried to slice Microsofts margins to even thinner than
Amazon's in a bid at imitation?

------
Gyonka
Amazons business is all about having razor thin margins, and as such they
survive well. Ballmer it seems, as usual, is saying complete bs. IMO Bezos
understands his business brilliantly, and is doing very well. (we shan't speak
of fire phone)

~~~
general_failure
What did ballmer say that as bs? He just stated facts. Amazon does not make
money.

------
thrillgore
I haven't seen Steve make any money on the Clippers yet.

